# Best flowers for attracting bees?



## tealover (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I am not a beekeeper (yet) and still stuck in the city. I will be helping my roommate plant his garden and am looking to order some flowers as well that will attract bees.

I would love some suggestions as to the best bee attracting flowers and plants.

Thanks!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

One of the first plants in spring that attracts honey bees and other types is the ***** Willow for the pollen, and Koren Box Wood for the nectar. they both flower earlier than about any thing else here except Skunk Cabbage.

Next in the line up will be the Maple Trees, fruit trees, dandaloins, Crocus and maybe the Daffidil. 

Lots of different flowers provide nectar and pollen thru the summer till fall.

Important in the fall are the Asters, Golden Rod and The sedums Autum Joy.

This is only a part of the list. Many of our plants were from visiting nurserys and garden center and writing down the names of the plants the bees seemed to like best. then we bought seeds for those plants.

 Al


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

You can go in several directions for the garden.

I prefer to go with native plants or herbs and those that you can harvest or benefit.

Native: Wild Lupine or Bergamot are low growers and native.

While anything from the mint family is easily grown and can grow as a backdrop perhaps 3 foot high, they can spread. You also can consider Anise Hyssop, Borage, Bee Balm (edible blooms), and Lavenders. Each of these are great for bees and can be used in other ways. 

There are really many options. But without writing a book, these are a few of my favorites.


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

Echinacea/ Purple Coneflower is really popular with bees. I'm not really sure what they get out of them because they seem pretty dry but they do love them. And those flowers spread like wildfire...or should I say wildflowers. If you plant from seed they might not flower the first year.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

What they like best on my place is lemon (citrus), sunflowers, marigolds, cone flower.

They are also fond of the fruit trees and berry vines when they are in bloom.

I'm trying to get some clover started for them. I know they love clover.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Of course, it all depends upon is there are bees within range of your garden. Although the nearest bees are a little less than 2 miles away, there are too many other things for them between here and there. My neighbor and I each have an apple tree and only ever see native bees on them. But there is one which is automatic for me and that is black raspberries. Bumblebees also love them but I can count on seeing dozens of honeybees at a time when those plants are blooming.

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Mountian Bluet or perennial Bachlor Button, spreads in good soil.









Pink Scabiosa. Stays put in ther beds hates crowding weeds and wet feet.










Agastache. This one is hardy, can handle some weeds and little bits of water.









Swamp Milk Weed. this one will spreadacross the fields just like plain old milk weed if you don't collect the pods.









Regular old Milk Weed. I love this being in our front door garden. when it is in bloom the bees are thick in it and people are just afraid to get out of their cars to come to the door.









Mellow. dis likes weed crouding.









Blue Scabiosa. Does not like to have wet feet.









 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hypercum shrub. Does well with out much fuss.









Another form of swamp milk weed.









Butterfly Bush Honey Comb.









Butterfly Bush Varigated.









 Al


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Those are some really great pictures.


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is one of the best resources for native plants. You can search by state color, etc.

http://www.wildflower.org/plants/


----------

